# Yet another trailer repair / rebuild question



## spcamno (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking to repair an aluminum trailer I got with the boat bought recently as a package.

However, all the bunk brackets are missing and since it an aluminum trailer can I use any metal brackets (steel / galvanized) or has to be aluminum to avoid chemical reaction on two different materials?

Any tips on where to purchase / fabricate simple bunk brackets?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jethro (Jul 3, 2014)

My snowmobile trailer is all aluminum and everything looks like it has to be aluminum. It has a torsion axle and the mounts are isolated from the aluminum main beams with pieces of sheet rubber or vinyl or something. Looks like rubber. Even the bolts that go through the frame have isolation washers. I don't think they would go through all this trouble if it wasn't necessary. Even the trailer jack with it's galvanized steel plate mount is isolated with rubber.


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 6, 2014)

I would stay with all aluminum, check local scrap yards, flea bay or some online metal sources. then you can weld or bolt the brackets on, mount some bunks and be good to go.


----------

